# Superb Photo Essay: Eagle Hunters



## cgw (Feb 22, 2021)

Loved this one:

On Horseback Among the Eagle Hunters and Herders of the Mongolian Altai


----------



## weepete (Feb 22, 2021)

I saw a programme with wildlife cameraman Gordon Buchanan where he spent some time with a tribe of Mongolian's that used hawks for hunting. That whole series was really good (Tribes, Predators and Me). Worth a watch and Buchanan us a superb cameraman, and seems to be a guy with a real respect for nature and what he's capturing.


----------



## Space Face (Feb 23, 2021)

cgw said:


> Loved this one:
> 
> On Horseback Among the Eagle Hunters and Herders of the Mongolian Altai



Gloriously fascinating.


----------



## Space Face (Feb 23, 2021)

weepete said:


> I saw a programme with wildlife cameraman Gordon Buchanan where he spent some time with a tribe of Mongolian's that used hawks for hunting. That whole series was really good (Tribes, Predators and Me). Worth a watch and Buchanan us a superb cameraman, and seems to be a guy with a real respect for nature and what he's capturing.



I've seen him in a lot of stuff and that pod with the Polar Bear was something else.  Respect where respect is due, he is brilliant at what he does but I always thought he came across as a bit relfrighteous, smug and not very likeable (trying hard not to use bad words here).


----------

